# Buying from Liquidation Sales in Hotels



## MBoyle (9 Nov 2006)

Has anyone had nay experience of buying from Liquidation Sales in Hotels.  There is one coming up in my area, with 28" Widescreen TVs for 100E, Toasters for 5E etc. etc.  How reliable are they?

Do they have a reasonable number of the products advertised?
Are they of good quality?
Or are they a bit of a con?

All comments appreciated as I maybe tempted!


----------



## polo9n (9 Nov 2006)

god..hell no..hese people are scammers...they make u think its realitivly cheap..maybe u can get a air fresher or electric fans really cheap..but heavy items like TV..u will get ripped off by them...they trick ur mind as u will think buy it now or you will lose it in the auction


----------



## car (9 Nov 2006)

having visited one in the red cow.... DANGERDANGERDANGER.   Clear?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

See here.


----------



## polo9n (9 Nov 2006)

yes very dodgy auction in there.a waste of time and you pay an admission fee for it...


----------



## rabbit (11 Nov 2006)

scams


----------



## Guest109 (11 Nov 2006)

oh yes scams big time seen it all to often


----------



## foxylady (19 Jan 2011)

Has anyone got any genuine deals from these? There is one in Blanchardstown this weekend and it says stock is ex BrownThomas,Argos etc


----------



## Macattack (19 Jan 2011)

I got scammed once at one of these. Never again.


----------



## fizzelina (19 Jan 2011)

I visited one in a hotel before and I could not believe the propaganda machine it was - all so fast paced trying to bank on the salesperson's spiel getting enough of a frenzy going that people would bid instantly. Normally someone would consider a 42 inch tv screen purchase, look closely at it, reflect on the choice etc. These hotel deals were a scam I thought, plus with extra commission and selling fee etc on the sale price.


----------



## RonanC (19 Jan 2011)

foxylady said:


> Has anyone got any genuine deals from these? There is one in Blanchardstown this weekend and it says stock is ex BrownThomas,Argos etc


 
Wouldnt be a liquidation sale so, as Brown Thomas and Argos are both trading normally. 

I would stay well clear of these "sales" in hotels.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jan 2011)

Read these leaflets / ads very carefully. On the ones I've seen the "advertised prices" are very often reserves (absolute minimum opening bids) set for the auction and the small print will indicate that they exclude VAT and the auctioneer's fee and the VAT on it. Add these not so transparent charges to the entrance fee and the price of an "auction catalogue" and the so-called bargain prices charged even at those events that are not outright rip-offs soon lose their lustre.


----------

